# كتاب CNC Machining Handbook: Building, Programming, and Implementation



## ديدين (27 فبراير 2011)

CNC Machining Handbook: Building, Programming, and Implementation
1 edition (October 21, 2010) | ISBN: 0071623019 | 272 pages | PDF | 10 MB
A Practical Guide to CNC Machining Get a thorough explanation of the entire CNC process from start to finish, including the various machines and their uses and the necessary software and tools. CNC Machining Handbook describes the steps involved in building a CNC machine to custom specifications and successfully implementing it in a real-world application. Helpful photos and illustrations are featured throughout. Whether you're a student, hobbyist, or business owner looking to move from a manual manufacturing process to the accuracy and repeatability of what CNC has to offer, you'll benefit from the in-depth information in this comprehensive resource.

CNC Machining Handbook covers:

* Common types of home and shop-based CNC-controlled applications
* Linear motion guide systems
* Transmission systems
* Stepper and servo motors
* Controller hardware
* Cartesian coordinate system
* CAD (computer-aided drafting) and CAM (computer-aided manufacturing) software
* Overview of G code language
* Ready-made CNC systems



التحميل من هنا


تحياتي . . .


----------



## zamalkawi (27 فبراير 2011)

قمت بتحميل الكتاب، والكتاب يبدو رائعا لكل المبتدئين في مجال صنع ماكيناتهم الخاصة
دزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aladdin_2005 (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك كتاب قيم


----------



## frindly heart (28 مارس 2011)

الكتاب لتصنيع الماكينة ولا تعليم البرمجة وأليات التشغيل 

؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (28 مارس 2011)

frindly heart قال:


> الكتاب لتصنيع الماكينة ولا تعليم البرمجة وأليات التشغيل
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟



بالفعل، اسم الكتاب لا يعبر عن موضوعه


----------



## olivertwist (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك والى مزيد من العطاء


----------

